

Benchmarks: MySQL in Memory Using tmpfs - alienbrain
http://amrmostafa.org/benchmarking-mysql-in-memory-using-tmpfs

======
st3fan
I think there is something seriously wrong with his benchmark. His fastest
case is 5 requests per second. That is 5 requests of a 5K blob selected on a
primary key. That just doesn't sound right.

~~~
alienbrain
Hi! I'm the author of that benchmark. Note that the machine has been set-up so
this particular comparison could happen without interference of other features
which speed up performance dramatically, most notably the query cache. Also,
regardless of the overall performance, what I've been trying to observe are
the results when compared to each other.

That said, if you would like, I can post the scripts I used for the benchmark,
I'd love to be pointed wrong as based on these benchmarks I've neglected this
tmpfs idea.

Cheers

